# Why do terriers run on 3 legs?



## Ash 22 (11 Aug 2008)

Does anybody know why jack russell terriers often run on 3 legs?


----------



## Betsy Og (12 Aug 2008)

the 4th one is sore?


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

Cutbacks due to the recession?


----------



## ney001 (12 Aug 2008)

A 3-legged dog walks into a saloon in the Old West. He slides up to the bar and says: 






"I'm looking for the man who shot my paw."


----------



## Suzys1972 (12 Aug 2008)

I have no idea either but my 2 do it sometimes - wondering if it is a breed trait - so funny - one scoops up one of his back legs every third or fourth stride !!


----------



## oldtimer (12 Aug 2008)

Doesn't this apply to male terriers only? Fourth leg for lamposts etc.


----------



## Suzys1972 (12 Aug 2008)

Funnily enough the male is the " scooter " as we call him ... thats a gas thought !


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

Suzys1972 said:


> Funnily enough the male is the " scooter " as we call him ... thats a gas thought !


 

so it's a gas lampost then???


----------



## Ash 22 (12 Aug 2008)

Some very good replies!!!  Maybe it is a terrier thing and they can really tear along on their 3 legs.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Aug 2008)

Is it a luxating patella thing?


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

Have you seen this?


----------



## truthseeker (12 Aug 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Have you seen this?


 
The luxating patella thing is very common in dogs, but actually if you google 'jack russell running on 3 legs' you get no definitive answer!!
Maybe their little legs have trouble keeping up with themselves so they lift one to have one leg less to deal with.
Ive noticed it a lot with Jack Russells - and some other small breeds with short sturdy legs too.


----------



## MandaC (12 Aug 2008)

I dont think it is just male dogs.  My little female Jack Russell terrier used to scuttle along and every third or fourth step do a kind of hop skip and jump.  I did not know at the time that most JRT's do it.


----------



## deedee80 (19 Aug 2008)

Mine does this also.  I think its cos she has that luxating patella thing.  She may have to have an operation


----------



## Ash 22 (19 Aug 2008)

It does'nt seem to slow them down anyway!


----------



## deedee80 (19 Aug 2008)

> Ash 22*Re: Why do terriers run on 3 legs?*
> It does'nt seem to slow them down anyway!


 
Chance would be a fine thing!!!

Mine still runs around like a lunatic!


----------



## Ash 22 (19 Aug 2008)

I wonder do small dogs realise that they are just that -small  or when they see an alsation do they think they are that big also?


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> I wonder do small dogs realise that they are just that -small or when they see an alsation do they think they are that big also?


 
I think they just see themselves the same as anyone else, bigger dogs or humans - they are only interested in who is the dominant one, I know a Great Dane who gets pushed around by a Yorkie - the Yorkie was there first and when the Great Dane was a puppy the Yorkie asserted dominance and thats how its always been.


----------



## Ciaraella (19 Aug 2008)

My terrier cross does the same thing, and when she's walking her body isn't in a straight line, kind of a curve. Our previuos jack russell had it too, quality dogs to have I reckon.


----------



## Ash 22 (19 Aug 2008)

They've got minds of their own, good watch dogs too.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Aug 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> I wonder do small dogs realise that they are just that -small or when they see an alsation do they think they are that big also?


 

Maybe it's an inferiority complex, thinking other dogs are almost as good as them !


----------



## Ash 22 (19 Aug 2008)

I think you could be right there.


----------



## Ciaraella (19 Aug 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Maybe it's an inferiority complex, thinking other dogs are almost as good as them !


 

You could be right there Graham, my wiry tiny terrier cross has proven quite good at climbing bushes, small trees, fences and walls, as if to say I may be tiny but don't underestimate me!


----------



## ninsaga (19 Aug 2008)

Its an evolutionary thing really...eventually they will be born with just 3 legs.... and that's a fact!


----------



## Ash 22 (19 Aug 2008)

Then will they run on just 2 ?


----------

